# angelfish tankmates



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

angelfish tankmates can you have alot of tetras with angel fish ?????


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

NOT SMALL.. they will eat them if they are big enough and the tetras are small... if there body is bigger then a toonie... and the tetras are the size of the small neons or cardinals.. they will be hunted down and eaten.. trust me

if you are adding some buy the big ones (fully grown)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what about large neons and large angels


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i bought small baby angels today


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody else have some info


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

My large cardinals have been good with the angels.. so large neons would be fine even with large angels.. just the small ones slide into there mouths.. so I think you should be fine if the neons are large no matter what size of angels


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

has anyone had problems with angels eating plants?????


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Johnny, I have 2 juvie Angels and right now I have 14 black neon tetras and 2 neon tetras so since there babies they will do fine. IPU usually has these tetras on sale.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks has anyone had problems with angels eating plants?????
__________________


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

My angels are fine, they dont eat plants and I have tall Vals in there


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Jft
When I had Angels I had a limitied number of plants..didn't know much then (not much has changed), they didn't bug the plants. You often see angels as features in "planted" tanks.

cheers

Hammer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

kewl thanks guys


----------

